

New Experimental Private Browsing and Add-Ons Features in Firefox - _jomo
https://blog.mozilla.org/futurereleases/2015/08/14/new-experimental-private-browsing-and-add-ons-features-ready-for-pre-beta-testing-in-firefox/

======
_jomo
Tracking protection has been in FirefoxDeveloperEdition for a while, even in
non-private mode:
[https://i.imgur.com/CzmSGZN.png](https://i.imgur.com/CzmSGZN.png)

However, I noticed there is a browser.trackingprotection.gethashURL setting in
about:config set to
[https://tracking.services.mozilla.com/gethash?client=SAFEBRO...](https://tracking.services.mozilla.com/gethash?client=SAFEBROWSING_ID&appver=%VERSION%&pver=2.2)

Apparently tracking protection uses the same mechanism as safe browsing, which
ironically has some privacy or tracking issues.

There's more info about tracking protection in this blog post:
[https://blog.mozilla.org/nnethercote/2014/11/12/quantifying-...](https://blog.mozilla.org/nnethercote/2014/11/12/quantifying-
the-effects-of-firefoxs-tracking-protection/)

